# HILFE! meine HD iss im *****....ich brauche rettung!



## DarkLordSilver (18. April 2002)

BITTE HELFT MIR! 


ich habe in meinem system eine 80 GB HD von Maxtor....und eines schönens tag war sie WEG! 

argh! ich kommen nach hause, starte den pc normal auf und will auf meine 2nd-80er-hd zugreifen...diese ist in 3 partitionen unterteilt:
30 gb mp3
20 gb für fileshare progi's 
30 gb divx
...ich greife mit edonkey auf die fileshare partition zu und da frag mich win 2000 ob ich diese festplatte formatieren will.ich klicke auf nei und bemerke das die anderen 2 partitionen gar nicht erschienen sind....die erste festplatte läuft normal und sauber...aber von allem was sich auf der zweiten befunden hatte..........keine spur...in der dateträgerverwaltung werden mit überhaupt keine HD's angezeigt und als ich einen reboot mache steht beim IDE device listing 
primary master failed
secondary master failed 

naja.... ich hab dann mach die zweite pladde vom system abgehängt und die erste auf herz und nieren auf fehler geprüft...alles OK....
dann hab ich die 2te wieder reingemacht und mal mit den startdisketten von partition magic 6.0 gebootet..diese funzten aber nicht ich bekam beim strat von PM einen fehler #716 und musste resetten...ok pladde wieder raus, dann hab ich partition magic 7.0 und macht wieder bootdisketten und pladde wider rein und jetzt konnte ich PM starten.... nur was ich da sah konnte ich nicht ernstnehmen...
herstellername:   &M/&tO98R&ç*/) ( = '%% 7& 
seriennummer:  46?? %& 6&£?& ' ?
und noch was! er zeigte mir als kapazität über 1 TERABYTE an.......
naja ich hab dann wieder mal windoof gestartet und dort im PM 7.0 und der datenträgerverwaltung nachgesehen....bei zeigt bei der 2ten HD fast ein terabyte "unallocatet" speicherplatz an......aber von den partitionen ist immer noch KEINE sichtbar...........


kennt das jemand? was soll ich tun? ich bin verzweifelt!! aaaaaaaaah ! 


p.s. screenshot's von PM kommen gleich! 
p.p.s. ich habe nicht's gemacht! ich bin informatiker und in solchen sache eigentlich ziemlich erfahren und ich weiss das ich nichts gemacht habe, was DAFÜR relevant sein könnte.


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

Bei mir ist das erst kürzlich auch passiert, aber nur auf einer Partition. Geht nur über neu formatiern, leider.

Wenn du was anderes herausfindest, wäre dir für das nächste mal dankbar  

PS: Bin übrigens auch Informatiker


----------



## DarkLordSilver (18. April 2002)

*NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!*

das auf einer partition hatte ich auch schon mal ich hab auch nur mit formatieren geschafft.......

ach ja mein sys...

msi k-7 turbo 
1 gb ram 
40 + 80 gb HD maxtor 7200 
amd TB 1333
und div karten


mann ich muss diese daten wiederhaben...da sind 8223 mp3...die abeit vonnem halben jahr saugen!!!!


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

Es gibt so spezialisten die die Daten wieder holen könnten... Aber hast du soviel Geld??


----------



## DarkLordSilver (18. April 2002)

hmmm 
1. wieviel ist so viel? 
2. ich bin in ausbildung
3. geld? ja davon hab ich schon mal gehört.......aber schon lange keins mehr gesehen.....


----------

